# Adding just the rear Appearance Bumper???



## LS2+GTO=VAROOM! (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm wondering if anyone has just added the GTO stamped rear sport bumper to any 04's or 05's? I'm trying to figure out if the bottom trim flares by the wheel wells goes with the stock rocker pannels. Thanks

-Andy


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm not sure if I follow your question but you will need the rear facia panel to be able to install the gray GTO insert. I check this out when I was crawling around the salvage yard looking at some of the train wrecked 05 GTOs. The rear facia panel has some rivets that will have to be removed. Depending on how well the color match is, you may have some painting work to do also.


----------



## LS2+GTO=VAROOM! (Oct 17, 2004)

What i'm trying to do is put a sport appearance package rear bumper on an 04 goat. My question is, do the bottom flares of the bumper that flare near the wheel wells match the normal side skirts or by just putting the rear bumper on really makes it look funny with the all the other stock parts? I think that makes a little more sense...

-Andy


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

LS2+GTO=VAROOM! said:


> What i'm trying to do is put a sport appearance package rear bumper on an 04 goat. My question is, do the bottom flares of the bumper that flare near the wheel wells match the normal side skirts or by just putting the rear bumper on really makes it look funny with the all the other stock parts? I think that makes a little more sense...
> 
> -Andy


Yes. The SAP rear fascia wheel arc are in the stock location. There are some screws that attach it to the inner wheel liner.


----------



## LS2+GTO=VAROOM! (Oct 17, 2004)

Ok again i'm trying to find out if the lines of the REAR SAP bumper once it's on attached if it's extra flair near the wheel wells asthetically jives with the stock side skirts? Thanks

-Andy


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

LS2+GTO=VAROOM! said:


> Ok again i'm trying to find out if the lines of the REAR SAP bumper once it's on attached if it's extra flair near the wheel wells asthetically jives with the stock side skirts? Thanks-Andy


Ok again , what part of yes don't you understand? It attaches just like stock, in the stock location. it does not protrude any further out or hang any lower than the stock bumper fascia. And yes, I am talking about the SAP fascia. A fascia is GM speak for bumper cover. The front SAP piece is an attachment not a fascia.


----------



## LS2+GTO=VAROOM! (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## blackonblack (Jan 13, 2005)

They are different!


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

blackonblack said:


> They are different!


The factory 05 and the SAP rear fascia are at the same location at the wheel wheel. They attach to the same holes in the wheelliner.


----------



## blackonblack (Jan 13, 2005)

silvergoat05 said:


> The factory 05 and the SAP rear fascia are at the same location at the wheel wheel. They attach to the same holes in the wheelliner.


Yes, but the lines (ie. low like the rocker panel) are different in SAP bumper and a stock o4 bumper.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

blackonblack said:


> Yes, but the lines (ie. low like the rocker panel) are different in SAP bumper and a stock o4 bumper.


I put my SAP fascia on two weeks B4 the rockers and you would be hard pressed to tell the difference. The lower edge of the SAP fascia where it attaches to the wheel well is at the same place as the 05 stock. It does not hang any lwr than stock. But I have an 05. maybe an 04 is different.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

*You Decide*


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh my God am I the only one that understands this guy??????

The question is not if it fits in the stock mountings but when it is fitted do the lines match with the stock fittings on the rest of the car or do they flare out more and he has to change the side skirts etc

Hope this helps.
:cheers


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

asteng88 said:


> Oh my God am I the only one that understands this guy??????
> 
> The question is not if it fits in the stock mountings but when it is fitted do the lines match with the stock fittings on the rest of the car or do they flare out more and he has to change the side skirts etc
> 
> ...


No chit! the 04 and 05 appear to use the same side skirt. So whether you use the stock 05 or the SAP fascia, you will be hard pressed to notice any difference when not using the SAP side skirts.


----------

